# Why do people treat their dogs if they were their kids?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I grew up in a home where dogs were just that-the dogs. They were mostly kept outside, they were fed and given immunizations and necessary medical treatment but they were NOT treated the same as humans. We had a neighbor though who must have thought our treatment of our dogs was criminal. He had birthday parties for his dog, cooked up gourmet meals for his dog, and treated his dog like his own child. Even as a kid I could tell that this man pitied our dogs. He was forever bringing over food for them and throwing it over the fence. His dog named Fluffy was kept indoors with him and he would take him in the car with him everywhere.

I got married and moved out and spent 9 years living in apartments were dogs were not allowed so I had little to no exposure to dogs for this time period. Then my sister and her husband bought a home and they got two dobermans from a rescue. At first, I admit that I laughed at them because their dogs have their own bedrooms with their own beds and a fancy sign with their name hanging on the wall above their bed. Framed pictures are displayed throughout their home of the dogs. The dogs are pampered, spoiled, they do have a dog house out in the backyard-a heated/air conditioned dog house but the dogs never go in there. The dogs each have a remote control collar thing around their necks that open a door to the backyard so that they can enter and exit the house at will. I forgot to mention that the dogs are taken to swim at some special doggy facility on a weekly basis. Of course they dogs are exercised religiously everyday as well.

When I first brought my GSD home-I was convinced that I would never be as silly as my sister. I was convinced that she treated her dogs that way because she has no children (doesn't want any) and so she and her hubby must be using the dogs as a human child replacement. But now, I have also become a source of laughter to my family. I do treat my dogs like I treat my kids. I now don't understand how my parents left our dogs outside all the time like that. I do sometimes chuckle to myself when I find myself cooking a bland meal for the dogs if they have an upset stomach. As I mix the rice and chicken together in their bowls I think-who would have imagined me cooking for a dog? Yes, my dogs have birthday parties and Christmas presents and the whole 9 yards. 

Do you treat your dog like kids? Or are you one of the people who are laughing at us? Share your feelings on this.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am somewhere in between. Yes, Glock is my kid, but since I'm not a huge birthday party person myself, he won't be getting birthday parties. Will I get him something special for his birthday and let people know "Today, Glock is 1!!!" Yes, I will. He is my baby, but he will never have his own room.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I voted "just a dog" but I don't think that is worded fairly. To me a dog is not "just" a dog, a dog is a DOG. I find it disrespectful to both people/children AND dogs to consider them the same thing. My dogs are both so much more and less than children at the same time. My dog Nikon has earned the respect of people that children have not. He is a mature animal. I don't like a mature, thinking, accomplished dog that will protect me with his life considered in the same vein as a child. But at the same time, as far as my own family, children will come first. When people refer to my dogs as my children I correct them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't fit into any of those categories. They are dogs and are treated as such but they aren't "just dogs".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont have human kids and I dont ever want any.

All 5 of my animals are my kids. My whole life revolves around them. I love them more than anything and they love me more than anything. The dogs go everywhere with me. They get birthday parties, birthday gifts, Christmas gifts and regular gifts whenever I find something I want to get them.

My friends and family treat them as if they are their neices and nephew, siblings and grandkids.

My mom has pictures of Malice and Sinister up on her station at her beauty salon and she calls them her "Granddogs".

My cats have their own bedroom and it has a gate in front of the door to keep the dogs out.

They are definitly not just a dog or not just a cat to me, they are my life. :wub:

I wanted to add that I understand that they are animals and not real children, they are trained (Malice is still being molded) and they act appropriate out in public and are well socialized, I would never have a spoiled child so I'll never have a spoiled unruly brat dog.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't mean to offend by the option just a dog. I meant that one considers him-not a child, not a human, but an animal-a dog (mans best friend)  I tried to rephrase it in the poll option but it won't let me edit.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont have human kids and I dont ever want any.
> 
> All 5 of my animals are my kids. My whole life revolves around them. I love them more than anything and they love me more than anything. The dogs go everywhere with me. They get birthday parties, birthday gifts, Christmas gifts and regular gifts whenever I find something I want to get them.
> 
> ...


wow-you are lucky. I wish my parents would hop on board and see my dogs as more than just "my daughters dog" but I could never see that happening.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I picked just a dog to, but agree that its not in the sense of "oh its just a dog". lol.

He is part of the family, but he is still a dog. I always hope to be able to do anything for them, but my family and kids come first, always. So far I haven't had to choose and have been lucky to be able to do what I need to for my dog without it having to pick.


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

I think i will end up in the middle. My boyfriend and i are on a wait list for a puppy. We do not plan on having kids so the dogs will be our kids in a way. I always thought people who put their dogs in strollers and such were silly, but have been considering buying one because i love to run and 'was told you shouldn't run with a puppy till they are about a year old. (not sure after reading other posts if this is true) But my friends are now laughing at me. I think im going to become that person i used to think was silly.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't have kids and don't want them. Honestly don't much like them. My dogs fill that nurturing place for me. No, they don't have their own room and they don't get birthday parties, but I do have framed pictures of them in my house. I do take them to social occasions with their friends and they have organized sports practices. They are pampered but not spoiled. To me "spoiled" has the connotation of being bratty and getting anything they want and not being made to behave.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I didn't mean to offend by the option just a dog. I meant that one considers him-not a child, not a human, but an animal-a dog (mans best friend)  I tried to rephrase it in the poll option but it won't let me edit.


That's still a little vague for me though. My dogs are not treated the same as other pets/animals. Likewise not all my dogs are treated the same as the other dogs, but that's getting really nit-picky.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I don't have kids and don't want them. Honestly don't much like them. My dogs fill that nurturing place for me. No, they don't have their own room and they don't get birthday parties, but I do have framed pictures of them in my house. I do take them to social occasions with their friends and they have organized sports practices. They are pampered but not spoiled. To me "spoiled" has the connotation of being bratty and getting anything they want and not being made to behave.


I define spoiled more as whining to get their way, and the owner giving into it. Not so much misbehaving because my sisters dobies have been taught manners and limits but I consider them spoiled because they whine for an extra treat or to be played with and they get their way.

Now my GSD-he is a spoiled brat. Your definition would probably define him pretty well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDolch said:


> I picked just a dog to, but agree that its not in the sense of "oh its just a dog". lol.
> 
> He is part of the family, but he is still a dog. I always hope to be able to do anything for them, but my family and kids come first, always. So far I haven't had to choose and have been lucky to be able to do what I need to for my dog without it having to pick.


Same for me. Though my dogs are much more than "just a dog" and frankly, I enjoy spending time with them more than being around my teenage kids. 
Young children are much more pleasant to be around than teens!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Dogs are part of my family. I think kids should be raised more like my dogs, there really isn't much difference in the training


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm also the world's biggest Mama Bear when it comes to my boys. I'd totally be the mom at the soccer came, getting in a fistfight with the other parent who insulted my kid.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> That's still a little vague for me though. My dogs are not treated the same as other pets/animals. Likewise not all my dogs are treated the same as the other dogs, but that's getting really nit-picky.


ok-I wouldn't have had a clue how to explain an option for that one anyway!lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'm also the world's biggest Mama Bear when it comes to my boys. I'd totally be the mom at the soccer came, getting in a fistfight with the other parent who insulted my kid.


Me too! hahaha!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I also don't have children so they do take that nurturing place for me. I love them. When I see them my heart smiles. When I'm at work I can't wait to get home to them. Now, they don't have birthday parties but they do get Christmas presents...truth of the matter is when I come home with a grocery bag, they know there's something there for them.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'm also the world's biggest Mama Bear when it comes to my boys. I'd totally be the mom at the soccer came, getting in a fistfight with the other parent who insulted my kid.


lol, that is how me and DH are. Don't talk about our kids and that includes our dogs. Even our spoiled brat GSD-the hubby is especially protective of him. Only we can talk about him (Brutus)-nobody else.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

SamanthaBrynn said:


> I also don't have children so they do take that nurturing place for me. I love them. When I see them my heart smiles. When I'm at work I can't wait to get home to them. Now, they don't have birthday parties but they do get Christmas presents...*truth of the matter is when I come home with a grocery bag, they know there's something there for them*.


My dogs do too! I think it's too cute-I grocery shop once a week and when I come in with the bags the kids are gathered around to see what goody I brought them and my canine kids are prancing around the kitchen barely containing their excitement about the treat that they know I have bought for them as well.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm one of the childless people who treats my dogs as if they were my children. Is is silly, yes probably. Is it my choice to humanize my dogs, yes it is. Do I know and understand that my dog isn't really telling me that she is sad/happy/angry when she throws herself to the floor and sighs, yes I probably know that too. Do I care? Not really. 

They get birthday and christmas gifts, have their own stockings on the mantle. They each have beds downstairs and upstairs. Of course the min pin thinks that his bed is the big one and he lets US sleep in it and the shepherd has her own couch to sleep on but whatever. 

My sister calls them her neice and nephew, and my mom and hubbys parents call themselves grandma and grandpa. We say the "mommy's home/daddy's home to them. 

And they go to daycare but it is really their choice. Some days they don't want to go. They know what "go to daycare" means and some days they hop in the car. Somedays they look at me and roll over and go back to sleep. 

I don't particularly care for children. In most situations my dogs are better behaved than children. Yes even the min pin. I encourage people when they come over to bring their dogs, not so much their children.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My dogs do too! I think it's too cute-I grocery shop once a week and when I come in with the bags the kids are gathered around to see what goody I brought them and my canine kids are prancing around the kitchen barely containing their excitement about the treat that they know I have bought for them as well.


 
I suppose on the bratty side of that...sometimes my dogs actually have their heads stuck IN the bags to get their treat before I'm back in the house with the next load lol. I have to laugh though. I created the little monsters myself lol


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm one of those people that laugh at most on here. I voted just a dog. Here to make my life a little bit more enjoyable


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

hps said:


> I'm one of those people that laugh at most on here. I voted just a dog. Here to make *my life* a little bit more enjoyable


Well, at least you admit that it's all about you.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had to choose "my own child" since I don't have children, I do tend to treat my dogs much better than "just a dog". I have learned "humanizing" is not good. I talk to them like they understand, buy them presents, have thier picture taken with santa. But none the less I do realize they are dogs. 
I think I should fall somewhere between my child & just a dog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

kiya said:


> I had to choose "my own child" since I don't have children, I do tend to treat my dogs much better than "just a dog". I have learned "humanizing" is not good. I talk to them like they understand, buy them presents, have thier picture taken with santa. But none the less I do realize they are dogs.
> I think I should fall somewhere between my child & just a dog.


This. I view my dogs as my children but I realize dogs have different needs than humans so I try to fulfill their canine needs.

I also love my dogs more than humans. Don't tell my husband though


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine is somewhere between "Just a dog" and "My own child". I try to fulfill the canine needs, but my babies live inside with the family, and get treated as family. I draw the line with certain behaviours, but my dogs are well behaved, so I rarely have to worry about them acting up.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I also love my dogs more than humans. Don't tell my husband though


This right here. But my husband already knows. The dogs were there before him!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I do treat my dog as my child. I don't have any kids but am trying for some. My dog responds to Abby and Daughter. I don't cook big meals for her or anything because she is still just a dog but on occasions such as Thanksgiving, I would give her a slice of ham or turkey/chicken. Everyone knows her as our child. She is not spoiled but very much pampered.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

For me, I wouldn't go as far as saying that I love my dogs more than humans. Humans are a unique species-and I am a human so I will have to say that they are not quite at the greater than human level to me. I do love and care for them as my children though-but if push ever came to shove then my kids would be ranked above my dogs.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I love my dogs but they no I do not treat them like humans. Treating a dog like a person is not love. A dog is a dog they want to a dog. They want to get dirty, chase animals, sniff butts, roll in poop, run free sniffing the air, bark and so on. They are dogs and when people start to treat a dog as if it was a person behavior problems can start. Love and respect your dog as you would a friend but never forget its a dog and that dog needs and wants to be a dog.

I don't think many GSD or other big dog owners get away with the kind of stuff little dog owners do to make thier dogs feel like humans. Like dog strollers unless your dog is too old to walk don't put a dog in a stroller. That's one example.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pepper311 said:


> I love my dogs but they no I do not treat them like humans. Treating a dog like a person is not love. A dog is a dog they want to a dog. They want to get dirty, chase animals, sniff butts, roll in poop, run free sniffing the air, bark and so on. They are dogs and when people start to treat a dog as if it was a person behavior problems can start. Love and respect your dog as you would a friend but never forget its a dog and that dog needs and wants to be a dog.


I don't think anybody on this thread who said their dog is like their child doesn't let them do those things. If I say my dog is like my child, that doesn't mean I'm buying him an X-box, starting his college fund, or saving for his wedding. It doesn't mean I don't let him play in the mud or sniff butts.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My dogs are dogs. We know it, they know it. They are also integral members of my family, well loved and dear companions. While they are dogs, none of them are "just a dog".


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, they are dogs, but they are members of the family.

I treat each human kid individually - and the two dogs get their individual attention. I spoil all 4, I discipline all 4, I have rules for all 4. There are even individual specialized rules for each - so they are treated as members of the family, but they are dogs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I put just a dog as well, but that's perfectly fine because I want them to be my dogs , they are not my little human replacements, I love dogs and that's why I have them, same as my horses, I have my 3rd generation of horses that I bred in my backyard, they are not my grand horses, they are my cherished horses, I don't have children because I don't want them, I sure as **** don't want hairy or furry children, I want DOGS and all they represent, they aren't replacing children in my life, they are fulfilling their role as my companions, my guardians, but most importantly my DOGS!!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

My dogs are my best buds and I give them the best gosh darn doggie life possible! Mind you, best _doggie_ life possible  We go hiking and camping, they chase squirrels, eat raw bones, and have warm beds right next to mine. But I still know they are dogs and I have a responsibility to let them be true to their species. 

Very few things get under my skin like people who truly believe their dogs are their children. I work at a natural pet food store and boy do we get the crazies... one lady even came in with her two medium sized mixes requesting that we order organic vegetarian dog food because her and her dogs don't believe in killing other animals. I about lost it!! I nicely tried to set her straight but then she "lectured" her dog for sniffing my dogs back-end trying to convince him how rude that was and her children aren't allowed to behave that way. After that, I realized it was a lost cause and referred her to my manager for help with her "animal free" dog food.... Some people are nuts!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> I love my dogs but they no I do not treat them like humans. Treating a dog like a person is not love. A dog is a dog they want to a dog. They want to get dirty, chase animals, sniff butts, roll in poop, run free sniffing the air, bark and so on. They are dogs and when people start to treat a dog as if it was a person behavior problems can start. Love and respect your dog as you would a friend but never forget its a dog and that dog needs and wants to be a dog.
> 
> I don't think many GSD or other big dog owners get away with the kind of stuff little dog owners do to make thier dogs feel like humans. Like dog strollers unless your dog is too old to walk don't put a dog in a stroller. That's one example.


Treating a dog like a person is not love? ooohhh. Interesting.

BTW-human kids like to get dirty, chase animals, run free, yell and scream, maybe not roll in poop-but my dogs don't like to roll in poop either, they actually even avoid stepping in it. There are similarities. I didn't think there were until I brought home that 7 week old GSD puppy, quickly I realized that this was more than just a dog. But thats just me-everybody is different.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Commenting on the poll-I am surprised that the number between those who consider their dog to be their child and the number who consider their dog to be, well a dog-is so close.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gsdraven said:


> I don't fit into any of those categories. They are dogs and are treated as such but they aren't "just dogs".


:thumbup:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't view my dog like a child because his level of reasoning (in a dog way) and instinct is so far beyond a child. I expect things of my dogs that I would *never* expect of my children. I would not ask my children to protect me. The amount of training and work the dog has had and the amount of energy and drive he puts into it would to me be more like a young adult earning their college degree. To me it's just demeaning to my dogs to view them that way.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine are just dogs.....although they really enjoy when I put the phone to their ears when daddy's out of town so daddy can talk to them.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

My dog is my child, and I consider him equal to a human, to a certain extent. I don't particularly care for children, so he fills that void in my life.

This does not mean I have the same expectations of him or treat him as human. I know he is a dog and I treat him as such and I have reasonable expectations of him because of that. 

This does mean, however, that when I am making decisions for him, I give them equal care and weight as I would any decision I'd make about myself or another human. That is what I consider "treating a dog as a human or as your own child" - at least, when it shows up in a non-insane matter. It just means you give the same respect and level of thought you'd give a human or your own kid. At least that's what it means to me.

I didn't vote for this option, but, I DO consider dogs, in general, to be above some humans...even a large portion of humans. Dogs do not display the same kind of horrible, judgmental behaviors that people do - and then have the gall to rationalize it away as being "moral" or whatever other lies people tell themselves. They are better "people," in character, than a lot of _actual_ people are.

Humans in their entirety, though, no. Which is why I didn't vote for that option.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I don't fit into any of those categories. They are dogs and are treated as such but they aren't "just dogs".


This. I love my dog to death and she means more to me than being "just a dog"...but I would never see her as my kid.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I know at one time my animals filled the childless void. They aren't just dogs, but they are far from my children. My child's life will always be before mine. If money were tight and we couldn't buy the dogs Christmas presents, it wouldn't negatively impact them or our feelings for them, we wouldn't feel worthless because they have one less Kong, but I would sell whatever I had to to make sure my daughter had presents under that tree. If I couldn't put them there, I would hate myself.

When I first had my daughter it used to bother me the way so many conversations turn to similarities between dogs and kids, because now that I have both I see the difference for me. It's just one of those things everybody is and has different opinions on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog is just a dog but I have to admit I spend more time caring for her than I did my kids. One reason is that kids can do things by themselves or with friends and don't need parents watching out for them on a daily basis in the way that dogs do. I didn't have to walk my kids on a daily schedule or pick up their poop (at lease not for 13 years). Kids and dogs are different, have different needs and can't really be compared beyond a few general topics. You don't read a dog to sleep (I hope) or listen to their problems or accomplishments or worry about their ability to grow up, move away and establish their own identities and lives.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have 3 human kids and 1 furkid dog and 2 furkid cats. 

Our furkids need attention, food, guidance and care just as our human kids. I guess that is why I seem them that way.


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

I voted my own child, I do however have a 10 year old "human" daughter. People crack me up because they feel the need to post "my children come first." IMO, that's kind of a given. Otherwise, you probably shouldn't have kids let alone a dog. I don't think he is equal to my daughter, but he is next in line. I definately like him a lot more then most humans I encounter as well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogs are dogs, they're not humans. I don't call my dog my daughter and I'm not her dad. She's my dog and I'm the human. 

With that said... she sleeps where she wants, what's mine is hers, she's spoiled rotten, she gets new toys and treats every week, i feed her the best food i can afford, she goes everywhere with me outside of work (but comes sometimes work too when possible), and she's always treated like one of the family.

But in the end, she is a dog, not a human or child.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think that there is any comparison between my dogs and my kids. To me it's like comparing apples and paperclips. They both are members of my family and I care for them in different ways. My dogs are with me more than the kids. Actually, Havoc can remind me of a demanding toddler with destructive tendencies and poor impulse control.
He'll be a year old tomorrow!!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

You can't really compare a dog and a human. A dog is a dog. The dog knows you're not a dog too. I see my dog as a good, loyal friend though.

However, pets generally do trigger certain things in the brain similar to how children would, but I do think that some people take it overboard.

I always get weirded out when the vet calls me my dog's daddy or something similar.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

BGSD said:


> *You can't really compare a dog and a human.*


Actually, you can. You can compare anything you want-and according to the poll results, many people do.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Dogs are dogs, they're not humans. I don't call my dog my daughter and I'm not her dad. She's my dog and I'm the human.
> 
> With that said... she sleeps where she wants, what's mine is hers, she's spoiled rotten, she gets new toys and treats every week, i feed her the best food i can afford, she goes everywhere with me outside of work (but comes sometimes work too when possible), and she's always treated like one of the family.
> 
> But in the end, she is a dog, not a human or child.


wow-you sure that you aren't in denial? Sounds to me like you treat your dog better than some people treat their human kids.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> wow-you sure that you aren't in denial? Sounds to me like you treat your dog better than some people treat their human kids.


How's it my issue how people treat their kids? 

The subject is if I treat my dog like a kid and I don't. I treat them how I was raised to treat animals. My dogs are animals not kids/children, but are still considered part of the family.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Part of the reason we got Sheldon was because my boy was going baby crazy. So yes, Sheldon is my baby. My parents call him their granddog, and they are gramma and grandpa, we call ourselves mommy and daddy. He's our baby. He's there to fill the void until the time is 'right' to have human babies (yeah, I know there's never a 'right' time, but you know what I mean). I wouldn't have it any other way, either. =]


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> How's it my issue how people treat their kids?
> 
> The subject is if I treat my dog like a kid and I don't. I treat them how I was raised to treat animals. My dogs are animals not kids/children, but are still considered part of the family.


It's not your issue-I am just pointing out that you treat your dog better than some people treat their children. You said you take her everywhere with you (even to work sometimes), spoil her rotten, new toys and treats every week, whats yours is hers and buy the best food you can afford. So I can't distinguish how you would treat a child differently?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> It's not your issue-I am just pointing that you treat your dog better than some people treat their children. You said you take him everywhere with you (even to work sometimes), spoil her rotten, new toys and treats every week, and buy the best food you can afford. So it sounds like a pretty good life for a dog or a child IMO.


Maybe I worded that incorrectly. I just meant because people don't treat their children with their full attention and I give my dog/dogs a lot of attention, doesn't mean I think of them as human children. 

I know my dog is a dog. When I train her, I train her with that in mind. Dogs are not the same as humans... Our minds work differently than theirs.

In the end, I try to (whether human or adult) provide them with the best life possible within my own means. That's just how I was raised.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Maybe I worded that incorrectly. I just meant because people don't treat their children with their full attention and I give my dog/dogs a lot of attention, doesn't mean I think of them as human children.
> 
> I know my dog is a dog. When I train her, I train her with that in mind. Dogs are not the same as humans... Our minds work differently than theirs.
> 
> In the end, I try to (whether human or adult) provide them with the best life possible within my own means. That's just how I was raised.


Nothing wrong with that! Imagine how much better the world would be if everybody thought that way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I understand that my dogs are dogs and my cats are cats and that humans are humans. So I don't treat my animals as if they were humans but that doesn't mean that I think that human life has more value than animal life. I just try to remain aware that dogs are not people. 

I don't do birthday parties for my animals and my dogs aren't allowed on the furniture and aren't fed from the table but I spend a lot of time with them, take them on vacation with me whenever possible and my life is structured around their quality of life, if that makes sense. They have comfortable beds, toys, eat as well as I do, get daily walks and play time and I treat them fairly and with respect (for them as sentient beings).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have had a birthday party for my dog before, but that doesn't mean I think she's a kid/human... I did it because it was her 10th birthday and I wanted to celebrate it (other years I combined our birthdays because hers and mine were around the same time). I treat my dogs well and like to do "silly" things with them but not because they are a substitute for a kid or I think of them as a human, just because it's fun. I agree I also say my dogs are pampered but not spoiled because they are not bratty.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I treat my dogs as well I as would guess most people treat their children. I don't baby them or let them get away with breaking the rules, but I make sure that I provide everything they could possibly need or want (which includes healthy food, special treats, enrichment, training, games, socialization, affection, grooming, birthday parties, Christmas gifts, and proper medical care). I'm sure I'm considered weird by a lot of my peers, and even by a lot of the people here. And I don't care.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have any kids. Don't really plan on having any. My dogs are my kids. I spoil to a certain extent with toys and treats. But, they have rules and are all very well behaved.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I treat my dogs as well I as would guess most people treat their children. I don't baby them or let them get away with breaking the rules, but I make sure that I provide everything they could possibly need or want (which includes healthy food, special treats, enrichment, training, games, socialization, affection, grooming, birthday parties, Christmas gifts, and proper medical care). I'm sure I'm considered weird by a lot of my peers, and even by a lot of the people here. And I don't care.


I don't think you are weird-there is nothing weird about treating your dogs very well. Your dogs are very lucky.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is treated well. he's allowed on the funiture,
he hops in bed with us, cuddles on the sofa. we go for rides
to nowhere, he visits friends with us, goes to restaurants with us,
goes to the cigar shop with me, goesw to the local watering
holes with me, visits the neighbors without me (the neighbors
come and get him and take him to their house). my dog is well trained
and highly socialized so he does a lot of things. i don't know, am
treating him like my children or am i treating him like a dog or
am i giving him the good life and he happens to be a dog?
yes, i buy presents for my dog and it doesn't have to be his B-Day
or Christmas but everybody does. when you buy them a toy,
a bone, treats, a comb and brush or whatever it is it can be
looked as if it were a present.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> my dog is treated well. he's allowed on the funiture,
> he hops in bed with us, cuddles on the sofa. we go for rides
> to nowhere, he visits friends with us, goes to restaurants with us,
> goes to the cigar shop with me, goesw to the local watering
> ...


He is a lucky dog who is being treated as well as human beings should treat each other. Just because you treat him like a child doesn't mean you actually believe that he is your flesh and blood child, it just means that you believe that he deserves to be treated as well as one. Oh-no, I tried to answer your question but think I just spun you in more circles.:wild:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I treat Sasha as my child, but I picked that one and just a dog because, while I love her more than I could have ever dreamed possible, she is not above humans. If she ever bit (a real bite not a nip) someone's real kid she would probably be put to sleep. I have a very very low tolerance for that, and it would break my heart, but in the end that's unacceptable. As for adults...it would depend. You would really have to push this girl to bite, so I'd have to evaluate what happened, but on the whole humans trumping dogs is my mindset.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My screen name kind of says it all. Daisy and Lucky have set expectations and rules.I correct them and supervise. But I also spoil them and they have Christmas gifts and stockings ,birthdays. While that sounds like a human child they are my dogs. They have a safe and very predictable life,a yard to run in that is fenced and hopefully a healthy diet. They are equal to but different from humans. Thank God!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> my dog is treated well. he's allowed on the funiture,
> he hops in bed with us, cuddles on the sofa. we go for rides
> to nowhere, he visits friends with us, goes to restaurants with us,
> goes to the cigar shop with me, goesw to the local watering
> ...


I think you are treating him like a dog. I think it is an individual mental ideal of what a good dog's life is.
Like I stated before, my dogs are dogs, my child is a child, but yes we refer to one another (dh and I) as mom and dad, joke our parents are grandparents to the dogs, they buy them presents at Christmas, they sign them from Santa. Does it humanize them, maybe, do we cast our emotions on them and anticipate they have the same, sometimes. At the end of the day, while they enrich our lives, are an important part of it, they are still dogs, they poop outside, they eat from bowls and their doctor trips cost money *L*


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I don't want any human children, never have and never will. When I was growing up my mom babysat in our home-- cured me of ever wanting a kid seeing as a free "help" LOL

My dog, cat and horse are very much my "kids" now saying that- I am not throwing them any birthday parties, I can leave the dog in crate (can't do that with a kid) leave the cat free to roam the house while I am gone (can't do that with a kid) and well the horse stays outside 24/7 (DEFINITELY can't do that with a kid- LOL)

I am of the same opinion that my "kids" have their manners and are not "rude".. cat is good on that, horse is good on that, Dooney and I are still coming to terms with this fact, LOL typical young "kid" LOL.

My family all call Dooney their grand dog, niece, cousin, etc (cat and horse not so much) (((though when I got my horse I called my mom to tell her she had a 1200 pound grand son, she said "excuse me??? what the **** did you do now?" LOL


Love my furbabies!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

In some instances I feel they are equal but others I feel they are above. Before I would spend money on my healthcare I would spend money on theirs.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter is the equivalent of a child to me, and I don't ever want human children - just dogs. I couldn't bear to see him cold or hungry or in pain... I would never force him to sleep outside in a dog house or sleep in the cold away from his pack. He has his own pillow on my couch and he cozies up to it everyday when I give him the okay to get up on the couch. He will sit patiently by my bed until I tell him to come up, and then he will fall asleep in my arms with my husband's arm over both of us. He is treated like gold, and I would lose my mind if somebody treated him poorly.

Please don't judge me for this. This is who I am - dogs are my life and they mean more to me than people (except my family and my husband). I can assure you I am a stable, logical and reasonable individual in most aspects of my life - I am certainly not the 'crazy dog lady'. The love and desire to nurture I feel for my pup is powerful, and it is part of who I am. I know everyone falls on different parts of the spectrum here, but I wanted to express my feelings on this as well. Hunter is a *dog*, and I recognize, respect and love him for exactly that. I never consider him a human, but I give him everything I have because I can. I truly love him, and I take him into consideration in everything I do.

That is who I am, and that is what Hunter means to me. Thank you for reading.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a mom to a 22 year old human kid  who is now out of the house.

Even before he left, though, my dogs were my babies. Of course, my human child always came before any dogs. Humans come before dogs. Ok, most humans anyway. The humans I love and that are an important part of my life. The rest of the humans... bah humbug, sorry, doggies first. 

BUT NOW I have these furbabies (3 of them) and they are my concentration. They bring me much joy. They are waiting for me every morning, noon and night to play, to feed, to attend to whatever they need. They exhaust me but I love them in a way that I can't put into words. 

I can't answer the poll question because my "option" isn't there. I guess I'd have to say, family first and then the dog, but there's no such thing as "just a dog." Not to us. My dogs ARE my family. At least now that I'm an empty nester.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I also picked "just a dog" but this does not mean that they are not special.
Our dogs are beloved *canine* family members, friends and partners but, not humans. We do our best to give them a great life which means treating them like dogs and not like human. We center much of our lives around them because they and we both enjoy it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

wild wolf said:


> hunter is the equivalent of a child to me, and i don't ever want human children - just dogs. I couldn't bear to see him cold or hungry or in pain... I would never force him to sleep outside in a dog house or sleep in the cold away from his pack. He has his own pillow on my couch and he cozies up to it everyday when i give him the okay to get up on the couch. He will sit patiently by my bed until i tell him to come up, and then he will fall asleep in my arms with my husband's arm over both of us. He is treated like gold, and i would lose my mind if somebody treated him poorly.
> 
> Please don't judge me for this. This is who i am - dogs are my life and they mean more to me than people (except my family and my husband). I can assure you i am a stable, logical and reasonable individual in most aspects of my life - i am certainly not the 'crazy dog lady'. The love and desire to nurture i feel for my pup is powerful, and it is part of who i am. I know everyone falls on different parts of the spectrum here, but i wanted to express my feelings on this as well. Hunter is a *dog*, and i recognize, respect and love him for exactly that. I never consider him a human, but i give him everything i have because i can. I truly love him, and i take him into consideration in everything i do.
> 
> That is who i am, and that is what hunter means to me. Thank you for reading.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I have always been a dog lover. When I was younger, for a long time I was extremely obsessed with them. People were impressed with my knowledge on them. (Which isn't much compared to actual experts.)

My family has some of that "it's just a dog" mentality, but they don't treat them like dirt. My dad doesn't necessarily think it's bad to keep a dog outside, but when he went looking for a watchdog he was definitely going to keep it as an inside dog. We were ignorant on some things. We didn't know that dogs should be socialized, or that most commercial dog food isn't the right stuff for a carnivore. But we treated the dogs as well as we knew how, even if we didn't see them as equal to humans.


I don't think dogs are equal to humans, no. But I do feel like we are to take care of them and they deserve to live a good life, as does any animal. While my family would agree with that statement, they do think I'm a little over the top about it.:wild:

I'm not obsessed with dogs anymore. I've found more interests, and I come to realize that there's a lot more to life than dogsdogsdogs all day long.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> I don't fit into any of those categories. They are dogs and are treated as such but they aren't "just dogs".


I agree with this reply most.
There's no good answer on that poll that suits us.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

jesetta_1980 said:


> I voted my own child, I do however have a 10 year old "human" daughter. P*eople crack me up because they feel the need to post "my children come first." *IMO, that's kind of a given. Otherwise, you probably shouldn't have kids let alone a dog. I don't think he is equal to my daughter, but he is next in line. I definately like him a lot more then most humans I encounter as well.



Why so? I don't see it as any more humorous than some of the other stuff people post on the internet. Personally It cracks me up when people take their time to actually think about why that matters. Sometimes people read to much into stuff. 

You'd be surprised to for how many people its not a given. But that is a topic for a whole other thread.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Why so? I don't see it as any more humorous than some of the other stuff people post on the internet. Personally It cracks me up when people take their time to actually think about why that matters. Sometimes people read to much into stuff.
> 
> You'd be surprised to for how many people its not a given. But that is a topic for a whole other thread.


You know what I found funny about this particular comment, that the commenter goes on to say that their daughter comes before their dog. Oh-they used different wording but went on to do the very thing that they laughed at. Here is a cut and past with the part I am referring to bolded.

Originally Posted by jesetta_1980 
I voted my own child, I do however have a 10 year old "human" daughter. People crack me up because they feel the need to post "my children come first." IMO, that's kind of a given. Otherwise, you probably shouldn't have kids let alone a dog. *I don't think he is equal to my daughter, but he is next in line.* I definately like him a lot more then most humans I encounter as well.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Pretty much..just different wording, but the meaning is the same lol.

Honestly, until that comment was made, I have never thought more into the whole "my kids come first" comments. Some things really are just at face value and have no deeper hidden meanings.


Also, going back to what another poster said. Having kids and dogs, I really don't see a comparison. They are not one in the same to me. I train my dogs to do what I need them to do, what is safe for them, (like the come command) and what is fun to me (high five!).

With my kids there is no "training". I teach my kids to, hopefully be polite, caring, productive, people who eventually go out on their own and take on the world. Dogs don't, and can't do that. They don't evolve in that sense. Doesn't make it a bad thing at all though IMO. Just IMO shows how very very different they are.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Treating a dog like a person is not love? ooohhh. Interesting.


Treating a dog like a person is disrespectful to the dog. Treating a dog like a person is selfish, IMO, as it totally ignores the *dog's* needs. Dogs have needs that are different from humans--yes, they need love, kindness, food, shelter, exercise, playtime, and a soft place to sleep. But their psychology is different, and expecting a dog to be just like a human is not only wrong-headed, it confuses the dog, and in the worst case scenario it can be dangerous.

I picked "Just a dog" in the poll, but I really wish the word "just" wasn't there--a dog is a DOG! A wonderful, sentient, sensitive, loyal creature. But not a human. Dogs and humans are not "equal". That's like saying apples and oranges are "equal". Is one "better" than the other? Who is judging?

Yes, I call myself "mom" to my animals, and my life essentially revolves around them. I don't have human children and I never will, so my pets are my kids. They do not have birthday parties, but they get new toys all the time, and eat better than I do. I treat them with love, kindness, and care, and with fairness according to their needs as a species; I do not use them as child surrogates. That would be unfair to them.

That's not to say I don't occasionally mash my kitties in a tight, momentary hug, against their will.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Freestep, can I ask you how you would define treating a dog like a human? Can you give some specific examples?


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

What Freestep said 

I affectionately refer to my dogs as my "babies", but not in a human way. Essentially they are--they suck up a lot of time and money, are usually adorable but have their moments where I wouldn't mind just giving them away...lol. (I obviously meant that with some sarcasm/humor!)

But they are very different at the same time. At least most of you probably understand. 

I take good care of my dogs, but they are dogs. Treating them like humans would only cause problems.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Freestep, can I ask you how you would define treating a dog like a human? Can you give some specific examples?


For example, cooing and petting a dog to "calm and comfort" him when he is growling at something that scares him. While it might be appropriate to cuddle a frightened child, the dog may interpret your "calming and comforting" as praise for fear aggression.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I treat my dog as just a dog and my family members as just humans!

It is like comparing apples and oranges. It is wrong to think and treat a dog as a human as it is wrong to think and treat a human as a dog!

If my house were on fire and I could only save either my dog or my child I would save my child and then rush back in and die trying to save my dog.

We do have a woman in our town that walks her dogs in a baby carriage but I think she seems a few fries short of a happy meal.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Debbieg said:


> I treat my dog as just a dog and my family members as just humans!
> 
> It is like comparing apples and oranges. It is wrong to think and treat a dog as a human as it is wrong to think and treat a human as a dog!
> 
> ...


There are these two old ladies who live by the high school-every morning when I take my son to school (when the weather is nice) I see both of those ladies walking down the middle of the road. They are both pushing strollers with their little dogs in them just yapping away with each other as they walk down the road. I am not sure what I think about that.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is a very loved DOG member of the family. I still call her my "baby" sometimes. But I have five human kids and there is no comparison. That does not in any way diminish the deep love I have for my dog. She does have a birthday party and special treats and I talk to her like a person sometimes. In fact part of the reason I got her was because my youngest human child started school and I wanted a new "baby" (but NOT a human one!!!) Saber is a real comfort and keeps me active and has been a wonderful companion. Not a child. Completely different.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> Why so? I don't see it as any more humorous than some of the other stuff people post on the internet. Personally It cracks me up when people take their time to actually think about why that matters. Sometimes people read to much into stuff.
> 
> You'd be surprised to for how many people its not a given. But that is a topic for a whole other thread.



I was gonna comment too. But then i saw how long the person has been a member and maybe haven't seen some of the threads over the years where they would understand the need to qualify an answer in such a way. Thinking specifically of threads regarding human life and animal life and their value.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Debbieg said:


> If my house were on fire and I could only save either my dog or my child I would save my child and then rush back in and die trying to save my dog.


Before I had my son my dog was my number one (after DH of course) but since having a child i must admit it has changed my perspective on things.
We love our dogs and they have a blessed life but at the end of the day they are "the dogs".
Would i die trying to save them....absolutely not. Call me selfish but to a certain extent dogs are replaceable (tsk tsk) but my child's mother isn't.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to think I treated my dogs like my "kids." I NEVER thought I wanted kids.

Then I grew up, and we had a human son, and life for the dogs was forever changed. They are still not "just dogs" but they did get demoted from kids to dogs. It's just not the same. You can not compare the two. At least, I can't, and I would find it incredibly disrespectful to our son to compare him to our dogs. Our dogs are well cared for, well trained, and loved. But they are definitely not my children. We have one son, and four dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I chose "just a dog" because it fit a lot better than any of the other categories. I do not see them as above or equal to humans, and they are certainly not my children. Sorry. They are dogs. 

I have a number of dogs (all bitches at present). They each have their own personalities. They think I am the best thing since chopped liver for some reason, but the have very different ways of interfacing with me. I love each of them, but I love them all differently. Because they are all intricate and different. They like toys, and they are more or less athletic, and some are better at obedience, some are better at agility, some are better at being quiet and calm. I love their differences, and their likenesses. 

I have my girls only 1 day a week. (They are not mine, but I spend every Sunday with them.) A relationship with a child is so different than a relationship with a dog. Children will out live us for one thing, at least it is hoped so. They need to be prepared to step out in the world and fend for themselves. Our dogs never will do this. They will always be dependent on us.

I usually do something for my dogs for the holiday, usually. I get them a bone, or a stocking of toys, Arwen and Dubya got orthopaedic beds, all of them used to get new collars. We do not do birthdays. But they all got a raw chicken leg for Thanksgiving, does that count?



















They are special critters, not people, but they are similar enough if their emotions and intelligence and behavior that we can relate to them, have a relationship with them.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I almost voted twice...My own child and "just a dog". But I did just pick my own child though I'm not in full agreement with it in all cases. I admit, I don't treat Zoey and Eevee the same way I treated Chance. Chance WAS my child, I went -off- on my stepdads (elderly/sick/dying) mom and niece because they called Chance stupid one day. I went as far as telling her Chance was a better "person" (and far more intelligent) than her and her (not a very nice word) granddaughter were or would ever be. And tbh....I meant everything I said. I told them when they know English, German and sign language THEN they can comment on my dogs intelligence. Until then they needed to shut up because the more they talked the more stupid they sounded. *was NOT a nice person when it came to Chance* With him, you did NOT insult MY CHILD. If it was Eevee or Zoey I'd just shrug it off.

When Chance died, I had to seek therapy and get on medications to pull me through and it honestly still hurts me every day. That WAS my baby. He went everywhere with me, he got the best foods, he got the best medical care, he was exercised religiously every day, he was well groomed, he slept in my bed, he got birthday parties and I'd make him a cake, Christmas was like buying for a child (I'd go spend $100-$200 on him easily for gifts), my paychecks went towards buying him toys and treats and things, if he needed a $20,000 surgery I'd be selling my car, my possessions, the clothes off my back, go homeless, whatever needed to be done to save him. That was literally my child, I may not have birthed him, he may not have been the same species but he was MY CHILD.

I admit, I don't think I'll seek any therapy or need medication when Zoey goes. I haven't spent enough time with Eevee to say what will happen when she dies but I'm sure I'll feel the same about her as Zoey, it'll be sad but it's life. I don't spend nearly the money on them that I did Chance, I do exercise them regularly but not as strictly as I did Chance, I do make sure they have good food and they get the right vet care, ect. In an emergency I could probably do $5,000ish but I can't say I'd sell everything I had to save them if they were that bad off. :/ As far as how I feel towards them, they're more dogs. They don't go EVERYWHERE with me. I do take them places but it's not like I did with Chance. They may get a bag of treats or something for their birthday but I don't go all out. I do buy a couple gifts for Christmas but again, I don't go all out. This year they're each getting a bag of rawhides and I'm going to give them something special for dinner. I also don't spend "in between" money on them like I did Chance. I'd go blow a paycheck on Chance, I tend to watch my money with the other two. :/ I do care about them and love them but it's not the same bond I had with Chance which makes the difference. But Chance also had a much different purpose in life than the other two. Chance was my service dog, he was my shadow at all times. He got me through my dads death and my agoraphobia so there is a whole world of difference in what role they played in my life.

I don't know if there will ever be another dog like Chance in my life tbh, I don't know if I'll ever see another dog how I did him. So I guess now that I think about it "just a dog" would have fit more. I mean, they are far more than just something to live outdoors, they are FAMILY MEMBERS...But they aren't my CHILD.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I almost voted twice...My own child and "just a dog". But I did just pick my own child though I'm not in full agreement with it in all cases. I admit, I don't treat Zoey and Eevee the same way I treated Chance. Chance WAS my child, I went -off- on my stepdads (elderly/sick/dying) mom and niece because they called Chance stupid one day. I went as far as telling her Chance was a better "person" (and far more intelligent) than her and her (not a very nice word) granddaughter were or would ever be. And tbh....I meant everything I said. I told them when they know English, German and sign language THEN they can comment on my dogs intelligence. Until then they needed to shut up because the more they talked the more stupid they sounded. *was NOT a nice person when it came to Chance* With him, you did NOT insult MY CHILD. If it was Eevee or Zoey I'd just shrug it off.
> 
> When Chance died, I had to seek therapy and get on medications to pull me through and it honestly still hurts me every day. That WAS my baby. He went everywhere with me, he got the best foods, he got the best medical care, he was exercised religiously every day, he was well groomed, he slept in my bed, he got birthday parties and I'd make him a cake, Christmas was like buying for a child (I'd go spend $100-$200 on him easily for gifts), my paychecks went towards buying him toys and treats and things, if he needed a $20,000 surgery I'd be selling my car, my possessions, the clothes off my back, go homeless, whatever needed to be done to save him. That was literally my child, I may not have birthed him, he may not have been the same species but he was MY CHILD.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about the loss of your very special dog. I can easily understand why you loved him so. Hugs


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

germanshepherdlova said:


> well, at least you admit that it's all about you.


 well,,,, yeah!! #1 lol


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I picked "my children" and "just a dog" because it's sort of the two combined. The dog is a cherished part of my family, but it is still a _dog_ and should be treated like one. Would I give my dog its own birthday party? Probably not. I would pamper my dogs because I want them to be happy. I don't pretend the animal is something it's not, but I do treat it as more than just an "animal"... if that makes sense.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

THERE FAMILY, AS I HAVE NO living people family I guess I look at them differently that some. I,ve had all my dogs since birth and helped mommy deliver all litters so my dogs and myself have formed special close bonds. i dont have to punish,scold or spank any of them as my voice does all thats needed. my little puppys follow me around extreamly close. nothing like a litter in your lap all wanting lovin.
just me and my dogs
bob


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

lol my dog has its own room also with her own toys and bones scattered all over where she can make a mess and chew her bones bed heater the room is huge with carpet windows and a sunroof crate etc.. Also has her own doggy door to go out into a huge fenced area whenever she wants when i unlock it.

Outside she has her own patio/deck with roofing where she can go out and watch rain or snow but not get wet


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

DH defintely treats his dog like a child. It drives me nuts when he sign the dogs name on birthday cards to friends or makes statements like "Jake just want to watch TV with me!" :laugh:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

pets4life said:


> lol my dog has its own room also with her own toys and bones scattered all over where she can make a mess and chew her bones bed heater the room is huge with carpet windows and a sunroof crate etc.. Also has her own doggy door to go out into a huge fenced area whenever she wants when i unlock it.
> 
> Outside she has her own patio/deck with roofing where she can go out and watch rain or snow but not get wet


When I tell my sister about your patio/deck she will love that idea and definitely want to provide her babies with that luxury!



Debbieg said:


> DH defintely treats his dog like a child. It drives me nuts when he sign the dogs name on birthday cards to friends or makes statements like "Jake just want to watch TV with me!" :laugh:


I think that is so cute-signing the dogs' name on birthday cards.lol


----------



## adiposestem (Nov 10, 2011)

For me because they love their dogs as much as they love their kids or their family members.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I put my child as Stoli really is my baby right now. I'm young and nowhere near a serious relationship to where human kids are a (planned) option. Now I make no mistake in thinking he's a human, but do I tell hm when something is pissing me off...of course cause I know for sure he wnt gossip behind my back!  but seriously he provides that companionship I need and want and in turn I take care of him and yes I call myself mama. But another reason is I would feel weird referring to myself in the third person just so people dnt think I'm a crazy dog lady...that will just make them think I'm egotistical! No parties but treats are aplenty over here....I liked how someone said they 'pamper' their dog that's how I feel with Stoli!


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

my 8month old female GSD sleeps in bed with me everynight.... Cali is my best friend, she even wakes me a few minutes before my alarm clock goes off, wet nose to the face. Cali is a dog, i try to comfort her exercise and play, but sometimes i cant, and DOGS are put here for Human's service. thats that i remember


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sajen said:


> DOGS are put here for Human's service.


According to. . . . . . . ? :thinking:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what an interesting thread. lies i will remember not to call your dogs "kidz" anymore, i didn't realize how you felt about that. 

although obviously children are not dogs and dogs are not children, the love that one feels for an animal, and the joy they can bring can be equal, depending upon where one's values lie. animals and children both deserve to be treated with kindness, caring, and respect. and although i don't have children myself, from what i observe in others and their relationships with their human kids...animals seem to have more loyalty.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I picked "my own child"

I have 2 human children. 19 and 15..both teen girls.

My hubby and I lived in a rental unit forever. We considered a dog a huge commitment. He travels a lot and our kids were younger at the time. I think when we finally bought our house, he just decided to "do it" and get a pup. Over the years, we have expanded our family to 4 dogs in total. I have grown very attached to my herd. Maybe b/c my children are a little older and they pretty much do their own thing now, but I really do feel as if I'm raising tiny kids again. I sometimes compare having GSD's almost like having a 2 year old human kid again.

Saying that....I pray that I am never in a pick and choose situation....like a fire. My human kids, I would die for. No question. As a parent, you never hope to outlive your children.

As a dog lover, I just hope that I can give my dog's lots of love and a long happy doggie life. In return, they give me joy and loyalty......plus, they don't talk on the phone all day, they don't backtalk, and they don't bring home stupid boyfriends.:laugh:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

urgh... I don't like when dogs are humanized, much. It's the root of most of the problems we've got in society with dogs... because poor lissie could not possibly hurt somebody, look at that cute lil baby.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmygosh mrs. k, the root of most of the problems we've got in society with dogs is that people don't care enough. the "cute little babies (and even older children), who are hurt by poor lissie" pales in comparison to the number of animals abused and thrown away by cruel and uncaring people. i can't even imagine the statistics, like maybe 10k to 1??? maybe i misunderstood your post.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> urgh... I don't like when dogs are humanized, much. It's the root of most of the problems we've got in society with dogs... because poor lissie could not possibly hurt somebody, look at that cute lil baby.





katieliz said:


> ohmygosh mrs. k, the root of most of the problems we've got in society with dogs is that people don't care enough.


I think it's both. Too many people on the extreme ends of the spectrum and not enough people in the middle with common dog-sense.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not seein' too many message boards or facebook pages tryin to solve the problem of dogs being humanized and biting kids. on the other hand...

and of course there is the huge problem of violence and abuse perpetrated upon children as well, and the silent throw-away children that no one ever hears about. we have a long way to go as a society towards caring about and respecting the rights of all living beings.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

katieliz said:


> ohmygosh mrs. k, the root of most of the problems we've got in society with dogs is that people don't care enough. the "cute little babies (and even older children), who are hurt by poor lissie" pales in comparison to the number of animals abused and thrown away by cruel and uncaring people. i can't even imagine the statistics, like maybe 10k to 1??? maybe i misunderstood your post.


I work w/ at risk youth . Children are abused,neglected and traumatized daily. While the system catches alot of the really heinous stuff , it misses alot. I agree animals get abused far too often but if you look at the people in prison you will find a high percentage of them were abused as children and the cycle continues. Unfortunately people who abuse children and spouses also harm animals. It is a overwhelming and heart breaking to see children and animals harmed as they both depend on adults to care for them.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i never mean to minimize all the child abuse and neglect, d&l's mom, i hope you saw my post above your's, where i acknowledged that. some people advocate for children, some for animals. what's important is that each and every one of us do something that makes us part of the solution, or we are nothing more than part of the problem. i see it not as a question of either/or, but of and/and. when i worked at children's psychiatric hospital at the university of michigan, my heart was broken daily. when i work rescue on this and other boards, my heart breaks in the very same way. too many unwanted children. too many unwanted animals. none of us can save them all. each of us has to do *something*. together we can be the change we want to see in the world.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

katieliz said:


> not seein' too many message boards or facebook pages tryin to solve the problem of dogs being humanized and biting kids. on the other hand...
> 
> and of course there is the huge problem of violence and abuse perpetrated upon children as well, and the silent throw-away children that no one ever hears about. we have a long way to go as a society towards caring about and respecting the rights of all living beings.


Of course not, because everybody does humanize them... and some rescuers put dogs on the same level or even above humans. But it's just as much a problem as neglect is. 

You've never seen a dog that is ridiculously humanized to a point where it's spoiled rotten and runs the house? Where everybody is jumping and people don't even dare to sit on their own couch anymore because lil Lissie occupied it and won't let anyone near it anymore? 

I know that one problem is the abuse and the neglect. The other one is just as bad and that is humanizing pets to a point where you have to scared to be scolded for taking your dog to the vet to euthanize instead of paying 20 000 dollars for cancer treatment or for simply thinking about re-homing your dog. 
Or getting flamed for some ridiculous reason or because your name was put out in public as a "dog abuser" yet it wasn't even you. 

If somebody wants to put you through the wringer, all they have to do is to post some not so flattering pictures about your dogs on the internet and say you are abusing them. Then they put up your name and telephone number. Voila... you've got a problem. And that is part of the humanizing pets problem.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

katieliz said:


> i never mean to minimize all the child abuse and neglect, d&l's mom, i hope you saw my post above your's, where i acknowledged that. some people advocate for children, some for animals. what's important is that each and every one of us do something that makes us part of the solution, or we are nothing more than part of the problem. i see it not as a question of either/or, but of and/and. when i worked at children's psychiatric hospital at the university of michigan, my heart was broken daily. when i work rescue on this and other boards, my heart breaks in the very same way. too many unwanted children. too many unwanted animals. none of us can save them all. each of us has to do *something*. together we can be the change we want to see in the world.


I wasn't being critical of your post ,I see your point. Abuse of those in our care is an abuse of a dependent being. Dogs who are abused can become fear biters and if neglected suffer horribly. Children who are abused,neglected often go on and have their own furthering the cycle of abuse and some go on to commit violent offenses aginst others. If you are a parent or a animal parent you are responsible for your child and or animals life. I try to advocte for both. I'm fostering a young man who we hope to gain custody of. I am probably quilty of humanizing my two dogs but no one has ever been forced to sit on the floor b/c mine were on the couch. OK Lucky and Daisy will sigh deeply and then give me the look when they have to move. But they move. Mine have alot of freedom and stockings as well as B-Day meals and gifts but that is who Iam. They are not allowed to jump on people they have rules and boundaries that are different then a human child. I think Ive rambled enough. Katieliz I dont disagree w/ your comments I just see too many kids who intervention comes too late.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it's all such an enormous problem, the whole issue of unwanted children and animals. been takin lotsa heat here lately about the children -vs- animal thing and think i've gotten a bit thin-skinned. gonna go thicken it up a bit, lol. s'all good, take care!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont have human kids and I dont ever want any.
> 
> All 5 of my animals are my kids. My whole life revolves around them. I love them more than anything and they love me more than anything. The dogs go everywhere with me. They get birthday parties, birthday gifts, Christmas gifts and regular gifts whenever I find something I want to get them.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel, could not have worded it better. Even my family accepts that I do not plan to have kids, just the furry kind.


----------



## AdamandEve (Jun 9, 2013)

Honestly I never liked dogs most of my life. My roommate bought me a GSD for my birthday. He wanted one and it had a sister and it was my birthday so BAM! I got a dog. 

My dog is my baby. If I do pamper her or give her something it's because she earned it. While I known shes a dog I feel like when we pull out the human and dog cards we automatically predispose and stereotype them into a category. Which can make us blind or narrow minded when raising them. They are extraordinary and smart creatures and I don't think we give them enough credit for what they can accomplish and the things we can learn from them. 

My dog is not just a dog, she's a companion, friend, a snuggle bunny, a pooper, she's pure joy, and shes a huge part of my life. **** or high water, I know she will always be at my side. I don't treat her like a human, but I certainly don't treat her as only a dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

This is all based on my beliefs, experiences, knowledge and understanding:
Its defiantly different for everybody.
I call my dog my kiddo. Because she is my responsiblity, she relies on me and honestly I need her just as much as she needs me. 
She is not treated like a human kid by any means. 
She is treated differently than a dog in a wolf pack being that im human. 
But that is what is so amazing, two different species, yet being one of the best relationships on earth..
To be quiet honest, I have more faith in dogs than i do in humans from my experiences. 
A dog can live in a huge mansion, have its own king size bed with the best quailty food and be loved by that person, but on the other side of the spectrum there is a dog that is just as *Happy* and it lives in a tent with its homeless person who loves it and does the best to care for it. 
Dogs do not ask for earthly possesions, sure they can and do enjoy them, but companionship is so much more important to them because of being pack animals and emotional beings.
This is why to me, Zelda is not "just a dog", she is so much more than that to me and i would do anything for her and would be lost without her!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I didnt vote because I dont see my dog as my own child but they are not just dogs either. they are my companions that I love very much. I do call them my babies, sometimes..I even buy more things for them than my kids, because my kids are grown and can buy their own stuff..but if it came down to it my kids come first.

LOL I cant believe some people voted dogs above humans...LOL those people must really have some bad examples of humans in their life for them to feel that way...LOL...or maybe just having a bad day and really upset at another person..LOL either way very funny


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

I think what a lot of people need to understand is that dogs are not human beings and they are not like human beings, they are not your children, their needs are different than those of a human, so is their psicology and metabolism. I get so irritated when i see dogs and their human and that dog is all pampered up and being treated like a child. If that was good for the dog then fine, but it isn´t. That is not a happy dog. But i´m not saying that they are JUST dogs, they are special just as we are, they are a life, they feel pain, and feel happy and they have a mind that works well enough to destinguish you as their ´best friend´, their leader. So my point is, if you get a dog. Know you have its well being as your responsability, since humans ´created dogs´and removed this animal from its natural habits. but also understand that for you to give your dog a good life, you need to understand it and treat it AS A DOG needs to be treated. and not as a human child. Then you will have a happy dog and a loyal friend.
My dog mean so much to me. and I do anything to give her a good life. But i try to do so giving her what SHE need ( excersice, chew time, walks, shelter, discipline) and not what I think she needs based on what my species tend to need ( a place on the couch, a place on my bed, clothes, painted nails( yes i have seen a golden retriever that way), etc..)


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well there are some interesting posts on this. 

I grew up in a house where animals were just that, animals and animals remained out of the living area of the house. 

Over a period of years of having GSD's ( five total), starting out with my first one while on my own, she remained outside as long as the weather permitted. But as I got to know these dogs for what they truely are, it became difficult for me to not look at them so much as just dogs or animals, but these are living things that wouldn't think twice about defending me or my family with thier lives. Anyone or anything that holds my life in that reguard deserves my immense respect and dedication to them. In other words, you mess with my dog, you gonna be in for it. 

My wife on the other hand is simple. She looks at them as here kids.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't vote because I don't know how to quantify living beings...

I can say that my husband, Mac & Bart are my nuclear family. And my husband feels the same way.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dogs are part of the family, and sometimes I used to joke that my previous dog Ginger "didn't know she was adopted", but I also would not say they are the same as a human because dogs and humans have different needs and understand things differently. However I do treat my pets very well and I do consider them family members. I didn't vote in the poll because neither 'my own child' nor 'just a dog' really fits how I see them.
I say my dogs/pets are pampered, but not spoiled. I enjoy buying a lot of "dog gear" and things which sure they don't really NEED but I like it and I want to buy it for them. However I do not spoil them in that they are not allowed to act bratty, or misbehave and I do a lot of training and manners work with them so they do not act like a "spoiled child" but they are "pampered" as in treated well and they get things that probably a lot of people would think are excessive, like expensive food/treats, fancy leather collars, I take them to dog camp, etc...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

The closest thing on the poll was "equal to humans" but in the same vein, they aren't. I love all my animals and would do just about anything for them, but if it were a choice between saving my husbands' life and saving my animals...then I would be mourning the loss of my animals along side my husband.

Now, Hubby and I don't have flesh children, but we treat our animals like our kids in a roundabout kind of way; if we go to a fast food place, it's not uncommon for us to pick up a 4 piece nugget or a dog friendly treat and take it back home, but we don't do it every time and if it's a nice day and we're just going out, we'll take the animals. We celebrate birthdays by giving a special treat, but we don't hold birthday parties or anything like that.

In the end, while they are not "just dogs" they are dogs and while it would kill me to do it, humans come first, no matter what.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I voted for "just a dog" but don't like the word "just". They are more than that. WD deserves to be treated like a dog, because he is a dog; a beautiful creature and so very different from human.
I always get a weird feeling when people talk about their babies when referring to their dogs. To me it implies that they don't respect the dog in them.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Well,*

love, perhaps. Unlikely loyalty. Svelt appearance. Having a better and more true personality than most humans.

I've more, but you get the idea.

LF


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

1. Because dogs easily replace kids, that's true for childless couples and those whose children have fledged and fled;

2. Because there's a very specific urge in us, in humans, motivates our behaviour towards having an object to love, caress, punish, show the right way, teach manners and so on, close to our hearts. By such we prove to ourselves our ability to play a role of a parent before we have children. That's why it is very good for young humans and young dogs to grow together, kids might exercise their parental capabilities at the early stage in their lives by taking some care of the family pet and becoming better parents in the future. Though, I don't think GSD is a proper breed for this job.

3. Try to put yourself into puppy's skin. Who you think you are for him if not a parent? Yes, he doesn't understand why do you walk on two, he thinks that you are such type of a dog that you cannot walk on four. He simply doesn't recognize the ape, he sees another dog in you. So, knowing and feeling himself a baby, he behaves accordingly - as a baby. Some dogs, especially males, never grow out of the puppy age, they never try to question their master's dominance, could be agressive but incredibly obedient in the same time, protective but submissive to every command, some other patterns may also indicate that your dog prefers to remain a puppy. It is convenient for him. So, what choice do you have but to be a parent?


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone (Apr 17, 2013)

I voted for "equal to humans", thought that doesn't exactly hit the nail on the head to me... "just a dog" is phrased wrong, and I saw that the OP wanted to edit it but couldn't. I couldn't bring myself to vote "just a dog", thus my choice. 

My dogs are a part of the family, but I do not see them as my "children" or child substitutes ( My husband & I have a human child  ). Each dog has (or _will _have, as Lucca is a new addition) a Christmas stocking & gifts under the tree. Their birthdays are celebrated with gifts. We meet their needs- shelter, food, water... but we also talk to them, play with them, and try to include them in family events, and to make them a part of our "pack". They have their own belongings and their own space (sorry, no bedroom for them... they get the elegant "laundry room suite" lol). They are expected to behave in a certain way, but they are treated respectfully & with love.

I think of them as living creatures with their own thoughts, feelings, needs & wants. More than "just a dog", but not on the same level as "child". My daughter & my husband will always come first, but the dogs are right there behind them.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I am the dogs guardian and i love them but that doesn't change the fact that they are JUST(lol) dogs. If i elevate them any higher I am not doing them any justice as they like being dogs and can understand being a dog. Interesting that so far that only 35% have voted for "I consider my dog to be just a dog". I think part of the problem is people don't know what a dog is and how intelligent they really are. Then through ignorance, they think it is better to treat a dog like a human while it is a denying it's true nature. To honor the dog is to accept the dog inside the dog. lol


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

I think I am in the minority on here. Sometimes my wife and I laugh at the way people treat their dogs... and I am sure there are plenty on here who would laugh at us  or probably even look at us with disdain. I may laugh, but I don't judge... to each their own. But my dogs do not come in the house - unless for some reason I deem it is unsafe for them to be outside. Even then, they only rarely come in the house, it is usually the garage. And let me tell you this, they can't wait to get out once they have spent some time inside! They love the outdoors. We have almost 17 acres and they love it. Yes, "wild animals" come on the property. Yes, the dogs chase them off, or sometimes even kill them (gasp!!  ). They are dogs, but they get the best care I can give them -- to an extent. If they are sick, they go to the vet - they also get routine care, not just when they are sick. They are fed properly, they get all the exercise and love they can ask for. But they won't get clothes, strollers, their own rooms, their own beds, etc. I'm sure I will cause some to not like me or even get some harsh responses, but hey, they are my dogs, not yours. And your dogs are yours and not mine.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

feels like your own like after you keep a pet for a certain amount of time you just bond with them and they become a part of you like a child I guess

can feel that way about cats and other animals also like parrots etc.. Animals that are not as smart you might not bond as much but you feel a lot for them well at least i did. Just not as much as i felt for a dog or cat.


I have never seen a person treat dog above human though. Not even here. I usually see dogs being mistreated the most. (not usually here)


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Voted "equal"

If I treat them like children they can be sweet but it can lead to trouble (heck real children are mean enough animals..LOL). In ways they are superior to people. Specially physically in fitness and senses& they have cleaner clearer motivations.
My dogs understand their position in the family, who is in charge. And they learn this quicker than my children do... LOL

Dogs have always been part of our social like..members of family. Outdoor on duty but indoor with family. Most homes I lived in had yard access through garage and house access thru garage. They ate when we ate. My dogs are not my children, but they are my wards and often employees.
I cannot see getting a dog just to throw it outside alone the rest of its life. 
And if I need more dogs to keep my dog company..same coin.
You cannot even get away with that with hybrids if you want them reliable (I had coyote-schnauzer mix? Mother was coyote. And her border collie pups. And I had a 85% white wolf Huskie-doofus to friends). 

Life is enriched to have a good dog in teh family


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

my dogs are my fur children. They get presents for birthdays, christmas, etc. I would consider them spoiled rotten, however, they are both trained service dogs. I usually like dogs better than people. People lie, steal, and cheat. I HATE dogs that are allowed to run around rampantly without training. Most of the dogs I see though are so gentle and loving, all they want to do is come cuddle and kiss you. People, not so much


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I voted just a dog but i would like to change that option a little, maybe just a dog that is treated with love and respect and gets the best of everything i have to give..I would not treat a dog like a baby but they are family members, the bond is real the love is very real but they are dogs not people ( i like dogs better then people)


----------

